# Race Driver: GRID, was haltet ihr davon?



## push@max (9. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute, heute wurde nun endlich die Demo zum Download freigegeben, wie gefällt euch nun das Spiel und wie läuft es auf euerem System?


----------



## Elkgrin (10. Mai 2008)

Habs mal kurz angetestet, scheint derb Bock zu machen. Hat ein Schadensmodell, sowas wie Physik und läuft dazu noch superflüssig @ C2Q 3,2Ghz + 8800 GTX bei 1680x1050 und 4x AA. Dank "Games for Windows" bietet es auch native Unterstützung für das XBOX360 (Wireless-)Gamepad, das Pad wird sofort erkannt und man hat sozusagen XBOX-Standardsteuerung samt Vibration. Später mehr...


----------



## Player007 (10. Mai 2008)

Finde die Demo auch sehr interessant.
Die Steuerung per Tastatur fand ich am Anfang sehr schwammig, dort werde ich vielleicht noch ein Gamepad kaufen.
Sonst von der Grafik und dem Schadensmodell sehr gut, kann das beste Rennspiel dieses Jahr werden.

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2008)

Ich bin gerade am Saugen! Sobald ich die Demo gespielt habe poste ich meine Eindrücke!

Was ich allerdings interessant finde:
Unter den Screens von PCGames steht, dass die die Demo (vermutlicher mit maximaler Grafik) mit einer 8800 GTS (320 MB), einem Q6600 2.4 GHz und 2 GB RAM (vermutlich gut) spielen konnten. Also müsste es bei mir auch hervorragend kaufen.

Ich freue mich schon drauf!
Bis später,

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

Hab sie gerade angespielt. Macht Laune. Grafik und Schadensmodell top.
Die BMW-Strecke läuft recht flüssig (25-30fps) auf mittel. die anderen nicht so richtig.

neue Graka muss her.


----------



## buzty (10. Mai 2008)

bin ich der einzige der probleme hat? gestern noch gezogen und das spiel war irgendwie ein einziger grafikfehler, fing schon im menu an . ich ziehs grad nochmal, dazu noch neue graka-treiber...

/edit: grak-treiber auf v. 6.4 gebracht und demo nochmal (von nem anderen server) gezogen...gleiches problem  absolut unspielbar für mich...


----------



## Elkgrin (10. Mai 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der probleme hat? gestern noch gezogen und das spiel war irgendwie ein einziger grafikfehler, fing schon im menu an . ich ziehs grad nochmal, dazu noch neue graka-treiber...
> 
> /edit: grak-treiber auf v. 6.4 gebracht und demo nochmal (von nem anderen server) gezogen...gleiches problem  absolut unspielbar für mich...



Ich hoffe mal, du hat dich bei "v. 6.4" verschrieben, denn die Catalyst 8.4 ist die aktuellste Version.

Drivers & Software

Die Ego-Engine unterstützt auch Multicore-CPUs, ganz secksi.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Mai 2008)

Man merkt dass es von Codemasters ist. Grafisch ist es ok. Das Publikum ist gut umgesetzt, keine Bitmaps, die bekommen sogar Panik wenn man vor ihnen in die Bande kracht.

Aber das Schadensmodell finde ich nicht perfekt. Verformungen bei dem BMW? Das sollte doch Fiberglas oder was auch immer sein und einfach nur splittern oder? Vor allem hats bei mir das rechte Vorderlicht verformt als wäre es aus Kaugummi.

Läuft aber alles in allem sehr flüssig und sieht dabei gut aus. Nur viel Rauch (beim Driften) kostete fps. Apropos: Das Driften hab ich ja auf keinem Auge geschnallt. Zieh ich die Handbremse, dreht sich das ding gleich um 360 Grad, ohne driftet er kaum und ich krache irgendwo rein. der KI-Gegner schafft da 200k Punkte und ich 20k


----------



## Elkgrin (10. Mai 2008)

Driften ist eigentlich ganz easy, Handbremse brauchste erstmal nicht dazu. Musst halt nur mit dem Gas spielen. Durch links-rechts-lenken das Fahrzeug halt vor der Kurve entsprechend anstellen, dann Vollgas und das Ding kommt von alleine geflogen. Dann halt Gas etwas zurücknehmen (hier machen sich die analogen Zeigefingertrigger am XBox Pad ganz gut) und wieder Vollgas. Mit was fährst Du?

Naja schwer zu beschreiben, läuft alles ganz intuitiv und reflexartig ab. Hatte gerade 415k Punkte, der CPU Gegner 7-hundert irgendwas .

Edit:
Manche Einstellungen in den Optionen speicherts bei mir nicht. MPH / KMH z. B., oder die Deadzone.

Und hat schon jmd ne Screenshot Option entdeckt?


----------



## Player007 (10. Mai 2008)

Hab eben das BMW Rennen gewonnen, das ist nicht so schwer.
Es ist cool, das die anderen auch Unfälle bauen, dadurch gibt es dann Massencrashs, wodurch man selber profitiert.
Bei driften hatte ich 130k, der CPU Gegner 650k 
Ohne Lenkrad oder Gamepad ist es fast nicht möglich gescheit zu lenken, ohne das die Karren hinten ausbrechen.

Gruß


----------



## qwz (10. Mai 2008)

*Race Driver: GRID, was haltet ihr davon?

Megageil ist schon vorbestellt. Alles auf Hoch/Ultra was halt Maximum geht und super flüssig.
*


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2008)

_So, da bin ich wieder._

Also mein Eindruck von der Demo:
*
Grafik:*
Gut, aber nicht Top! Also von einem NfS: Pro Street oder Colin McRae Dirt kann sich GRID nur minimal absetzten. Von der Grafik, die man auf den ersten Screens bewundern konnte, ist die Demo schon merkbar entfernt. Trotzdem: Aktuell grafisch das beste Rennspiel!

*Performance:*
Im Grafikmenü war bereits von Anfang an alles auf "Ultra" eingestellt; lediglich das Anti-Alising habe ich manuell auf 8x MSAA gestellt und die Auflösung habe ich auf 1248 x 1024 eingestellt. Mit diesen Einstellungen läuft GRID mit (Avg.) ~ 45 FPS _(Mein Sys. siehe Signatur)_. Das zeigt sehr deutlich, dass das Game kaum VRAM benötigt. Die Performance ist also ganz klar Top!

*Sound:*
Absolut überzeugend! Bereits der Sound im Menü stellt einen auf das Game ein. Hier ein ganz klares Top!

*Interface:*
Übersichtlich und schön anzusehen! In GRID findet man sich leicht zu Recht. Vorallem, dass die Schrift beim Scrollen durch die Menüs gelb hervorgehoben wird sorgt für eine gute Leserbarkeit. Auch hier ein Top!

*Steuerung:*
Mit XBox360-Gamepad ist die Steuerung hervorragend. Dieses wird auch sofort erkannt und das Menü zeigt dann Gamepad-Symbole anstatt der Tastatur-Symbole an. Wieder Top!

*Reen-Feeling:*
Von dem Standpunkt aus gesehen, ganz klar das beste Rennspiel, das ich je gespielt habe! In GRID stimmt einfach alles und eine bessere Rennatmosphäre konnte bis jetzt kaum ein Spiel bieten _(außer vielleicht das geniale NfS: Most Wanted). _Und in GRID scheint endlich auch die Umgebung zu leben_ (Publikumsreaktionen, etc.).
_ 
*Bugs, Fehler, etc.:*
Derartiges habe ich nicht feststellen können! Lediglich im BMW-Rennen habe ich selten ein schwarzes Flimmern im Bild.

*Fazit:*
Ein gutes Rennspiel, dass sich keinesfalls vor der Konkurenz verstecken muss! Lediglich der (Grafik)Hype war wieder einmal etwas zu groß. *Meine* *persönliche Wertung: 91*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## qwz (10. Mai 2008)

Stell mal auf 8XQCSAA dann sieht es auch besser aus und läuft bei mir zumindest noch sehr flüssig 

Alleine die Steuerung ist mit einem XBOX 360 Controller ein Traum. Direkt erkannt und 100% Kontrolle in jeder Lage. Bin begeistert...


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2008)

Hat zufällig schon jemand ausprobiert, ob das Logitech G25 fehlerfrei erkannt wird? Das ist ja bei Demos nicht immer selbstverständlich.


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2008)

qwz schrieb:


> Stell mal auf 8XQCSAA dann sieht es auch besser aus und läuft bei mir zumindest noch sehr flüssig



Ich habe jetzt mal 8XQCSAA ausprobiert, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich konnte weder bei der Grafik noch bei der Performance einen nenneswerten Unterschied feststellen. Das Game ist schon verdammt geil, das einzige, was mich nervt, ist, dass die Autos sehr leicht ins Schleuder kommen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (10. Mai 2008)

Ich find das Spiel auch echt geil, allerdings ist es mit der Tastatur nicht spielbar, weil es sofort einen Volleinschlag gibt und das Auto sofort ausbricht.

Mit Gamepad kann man dann schon richtig gut spielen...werde mal das Logitech Momo anschließen, wenn ich Zeit hab. 

Von Menü erinnert mich das Spiel stark an DIRT, der Sound ist sehr gut und die Grafik sieht auch Hammer aus.

Die Demo hat mich schon ziemlich überzeugt, wann soll das Spiel rauskommen?


----------



## qwz (10. Mai 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal 8XQCSAA ausprobiert, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich konnte weder bei der Grafik noch bei der Performance einen nenneswerten Unterschied feststellen. Das Game ist schon verdammt geil, das einzige, was mich nervt, ist, dass die Autos sehr leicht ins Schleuder kommen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hmmm ich hab es mal direkt verglichen, subjektiv finde ich es schöner, ist die nächst beste Option. Mit 16XQCSAA wird es an einige n Stellen deutlich langsamer, aber noch nicht ruckelig. Aber optimsch auch nicht mehr wesentlich besser.

Also mit dem XBox 360 Controller kann man es super steuern, nix mit Schleudern! Ändere mal unter Advanced Force Feedback die Optionen. Da ist nichts mit Force Feedback, sondern die Empfindlichkeit der Steuerung. Da wirkt wahre Wunder wenn der Wagen schlecht zu kontrollieren ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der probleme hat? gestern noch gezogen und das spiel war irgendwie ein einziger grafikfehler, fing schon im menu an . ich ziehs grad nochmal, dazu noch neue graka-treiber...
> 
> /edit: grak-treiber auf v. 6.4 gebracht und demo nochmal (von nem anderen server) gezogen...gleiches problem  absolut unspielbar für mich...




benutzt du evtl. die "ATI Tray Tools"? Damit hatte ich bei Dirt Probleme mit extremen Grafikfehlern.


----------



## Eiche (10. Mai 2008)

beim mir meldet sich securerom das ein sicherheitsmodul(fehler code 6000) nicht gestartet werden kann!
warum ist eine Demo mit einem Kopierschutz versehen?

schade finde ich, kann es deshalb nicht spielen.
weiss einer was sowas blockt?

zitat:
"Ein benötigtes Sicherheitsmodul kann nicht aktiviert werden.
Dieses Programm kann nicht gestartet werden (6000).
Weitere, detaillierte Informationen entnehmen Sie bitte http://www.securom.com/message.asp?m=module&c=6000&l=ge." und der link bracht natürlich nichts.


----------



## y33H@ (10. Mai 2008)

Joa, wenn der _Process Xplorer_ läuft startet GRID nicht, ist bei WiC auch so *kotz*

Naja, das Spiel selbst enttäuscht:

* keine Maus in den Menüs
* schwammige oder überempfindliche Steuerung
* die Grafik ist gerade noch als gut zu bezeichnen, da sieht ja sogar Pro Street besser aus

Dafür läufts aber auf meiner GTS/640 OC mehr als flüssig. Also nix was ich brauche.

cYa


----------



## kays (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde es auch sehr gut, habe leider nur den vergleich zu der Demo von NFS Pro Street und finde Grid um einiges besser. Vor allem läuft es sehr flüssig in hohen Einstellungen bei meinem System. Ich werde mir sicher die Vollversion zulegen.


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Joa, wenn der _Process Xplorer_ läuft startet GRID nicht, ist bei WiC auch so *kotz*
> 
> Naja, das Spiel selbst enttäuscht:
> 
> ...



Ohne dich hier groß kritisieren zu wollen, muss ich ein paar Anmerkungen machen:

* Wer braucht denn eine Maus! Rennspiele spielt man doch mit Gamepad oder Lenkrad!
* Was ist denn in GRID schwammig oder überempfindlich? Lediglich die Autos schleudern gerne, aber das kann man ja im Force-Feedback-Menü leicht ändern!
* Grafisch hätte ich mir auch ein Bisschen mehr erwartet, aber trotzdem ist GRID grafisch aktuell das beste Rennspiel. _(Lediglich der BMW in d. Demo sieht seltsam unscharf und richtig grauenvoll aus. Der Mustang hingegen ist die reinste Pracht)_!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## u22 (10. Mai 2008)

Finde die Demo ganz gut. Hoffe auf viele Autos und Strecken.

Grafik sollte aber noch etwas optimiert werden. Hatte am anfang nix bei Optionen von Grafik eingestellt (1920x1200) da wars ne schöne Dia Show. Auf 1600x1200 liefs dann echt gut.


Das Drift find ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Mai 2008)

Mit der Grafik bin ich äußerst zufrieden.
Und das Schadensmodell kann man nicht besser machen.
Allerdings hätte ich mir als NFS Liebhaber ne halbwegs durchdachte Handlung gewünscht und nicht einfach stupides Rennen nach Rennen


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich mir als NFS Liebhaber ne halbwegs durchdachte Handlung gewünscht und nicht einfach stupides Rennen nach Rennen



Ja das finde ich auch, die Story hat von Teil zu Teil nachgelassen. Ich weiss noch bei Race Driver 1 gabs praktisch nach jedem Rennen so ein kleines Story Movie mit dem coolen Manager.

Beim dritten Teil gabs dann noch kaum was von einer Story, auch nur noch Rennen für Rennen fahren.


----------



## boss3D (11. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich auch, die Story hat von Teil zu Teil nachgelassen. Ich weiss noch bei Race Driver 1 gabs praktisch nach jedem Rennen so ein kleines Story Movie mit dem coolen Manager.
> 
> Beim dritten Teil gabs dann noch kaum was von einer Story, auch nur noch Rennen für Rennen fahren.



Woher willst du wissen, dass das im fertigen Spiel nicht drinnen ist? Vielleicht enthält einfach die Demo keine "Story-Movies".

MfG, boss3D


----------



## buzty (11. Mai 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, du hat dich bei "v. 6.4" verschrieben, denn die Catalyst 8.4 ist die aktuellste Version.
> Drivers & Software
> Die Ego-Engine unterstützt auch Multicore-CPUs, ganz secksi.



jo 8.4 mein ich, danke trotzdem 




DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> benutzt du evtl. die "ATI Tray Tools"? Damit hatte ich bei Dirt Probleme mit extremen Grafikfehlern.



ne ati-tool hab ich bloß drauf...nochmal ohne das versuchen vllt...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Mai 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> jo 8.4 mein ich, danke trotzdem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bzw die Quali im Treiber auf "Auto" oder dergleichen setzten.


----------



## Triple-Y (11. Mai 2008)

die Grafik sieht hammer geil aus. obwohl ich nur nen X2 5200+ +9600Gt hab läuft es in 1280x1024, alles high und 2xMSAA.
der Rest wie Physik, Schadensmodel und Gesamteindruck = sehr gut


----------



## GreyFoxX (11. Mai 2008)

RaceDriver:GRID - Drift Tutorial by GreyFoxX @ veoh.com


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Mai 2008)

GreyFoxX schrieb:


> RaceDriver:GRID - Drift Tutorial by GreyFoxX @ veoh.com


Google doch mal ein wenig nach dem Begriff "Tutorial", du scheinst den offensichtlich missverstanden zu haben. Oder wie soll einem dein - zugegebenermaßen - beindruckendes Video jetzt weiterhelfen?

Jetzt weiß ich, dass es geht, da über ne Mio Punkte zu bekommen. Aber *wie* genau?
Gas, Bremse, Handbremse... wann, wo, wie, wieviel?


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2008)

Kann jemand von euch vielleicht paar Screens vom Ingame machen, dessen Rechner eine hohe Auflösung mit hohen Details erlaubt? 

Weil mit meinem PC geht da nicht viel und ich würd gern sehen, wie das nun wirklich aussieht.


----------



## Elkgrin (11. Mai 2008)

GreyFoxX schrieb:


> RaceDriver:GRID - Drift Tutorial by GreyFoxX @ veoh.com



Naja nen Tut ist zwar was andres, aber trotzdem nice Vid . Mit welcher Art von Controller fährst du und hast du Fahrhilfen alle aus?


----------



## holzkreuz (11. Mai 2008)

Also Grid ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen!

Wobei dies ja nur die Demo ist, muss man abwarten was sich bis zum Release noch alles ändert.

*TOP
*+Grafik
+Soundeffekte
+Schadensmodell
+Menü
+Fahrverhalten

*FLOP
*-Tastatursteuerung unmöglich
-Keine Maus im Menü

Ich werde mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall kaufen.
Dafür wird auch ein Lenkrad in mein Heim Einzug erhalten


----------



## Elkgrin (11. Mai 2008)

> Ich werde mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall kaufen.
> Dafür wird auch ein Lenkrad in mein Heim Einzug erhalten



Lenkrad halte ich für ungeeignet bei GRID, da Streckenführung und Fahrverhalten eher Arcade ist.


----------



## Eiche (11. Mai 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Google doch mal ein wenig nach dem Begriff "Tutorial", du scheinst den offensichtlich missverstanden zu haben. Oder wie soll einem dein - zugegebenermaßen - beindruckendes Video jetzt weiterhelfen?
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich, dass es geht, da über ne Mio Punkte zu bekommen. Aber *wie* genau?
> Gas, Bremse, Handbremse... wann, wo, wie, wieviel?


 
beeindruckend? meiste nicht mit allen Fahrhilfen kannst du auch so fahren? das ist doch dann nicht mehr schwer.

du musst einfach möglichst schnell in einem steilen winkel so dicht wie möglich an den roten Pfosten vorbei. dann gibt es die punkte schnell hatte damit einen 260k punkte Drift in 3 kurven die sehr lang wahren.


----------



## y33H@ (11. Mai 2008)

*@ boss3D*

Ingame brauche ich keine Maus, ich habe geschrieben, "im Menü"  Da suckts ohne Maus halt wie ich finde. Und Grafik ... naja, dafür, dass das die Dirt-Engine sein soll, arg mies. Die Texturen taugen nix, die Autos schweben - und sehen in Form des BMWs auch nicht gut aus. Zumal die Engine auf einmal doppelt so schnell läuft wie in Dirt - nur Optimierungen?! Nö, ich sage, die haben (wie man _imo_ sieht) ne Menge Effekte über Board geschmissen.

cYa


----------



## buzty (11. Mai 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> bzw die Quali im Treiber auf "Auto" oder dergleichen setzten.



soo, mal alle tools und so ausgestellt, immernoch das gleiche...^^
das geile ist, wenn ich nen screenshot mache sieht es tiptop aus, keine fehler zu erkennen  der spawnt einfach irgendwelche texturen auf der strecke...und dann sind sie weider wech usw.
ich probier mal die dirt-demo aus, vllt liegts ja an der engine...


----------



## qwz (11. Mai 2008)

Es kann sein, dass die fertige Version eine verbesserte Grafik hat, obwohl ich es für nicht notwenig halte, da es schon jetzt mit den korrekten (AA/AF Filter) Einstellungen super aussieht. Einzig der 3er BMW sieht etwas "unfein" aus.

Den fehlenden Mauscursor könnte ich mir durch die Konsolenversion erklären. Ich persönlich vermisse da nichts.  

...und ProStreet fand ich jetzt mal richtig grottig. Aber das ist jetzt Geschmack.

Hauptsache rockt


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2008)

sehr schön, das Spiel erscheint bereits am 30.5...die Konsoler wird das Spiel knappe 70 kosten , heftig sag ich nur dazu!


----------



## Hugo78 (13. Mai 2008)

Bei okaysoft.de kostet PS3 und XBOx Version 60, und PC 45, wie immer also.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel spitze! Das Gameplay ist super! Die Grafik ist sowas von Hammer! Das wird das nächste Spiel was ich mir kaufe! Läuft bei mir mit ca. 35 fps auf 1280x1024 8x MSAA und höchste details mit C2Q Q6700, HD3870/512 und 4GB RAM.

@ push@max: du wolltest doch screenshots, hier haste sie (erstmal nen paar)

edit: irgendwie funktioniert das bilder hochladen nicht


----------



## buzty (13. Mai 2008)

soo ich mal wieder^^
habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft die dirt-demo zu ziehen...GENAU das gleiche problem =/ liegt wohl irgendwie an der engine bei mir...


----------



## TBDQ2 (14. Mai 2008)

Hab mir gestern auch mal die Demo gezogen und muss sagen das Spiel macht echt derbe Bock,und die Quali ist meiner meimung nach auch richtig gut gelungen.
Das Spiel würd bei mir aufjedenfall einen Platz bekommen.

Nun zu den Daten:bei 1280x1024,High,und 4xMSAA hab ich meist zwischen 70 und 80 FPS.

mfg

TBDQ2


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Mai 2008)

Sehr geiles Spiel.

Die Grafik sieht ersteinmal sehr gut aus, kann aber erst mit 16xQCSAA richtig auftrumpfen.

Der Sound kann sich ebenfalls sehen bzw. hören lassen.

Das Gameplay macht einfach nur Spaß. Da wo Pro Street versagt hat, nämlich beim "Realismus", kann Grid mehr als auftrumpfen. Die Driftbewertung ergibt Sinn und führt nicht zu Frusterlebnissen. 
Die Gegner scheinen erstmals "menschlich" zu wirken, da sie selber Fehler machen.
Das Schadensmodell kann sich sehen lassen und der Schaden hat endlich mal wieder Auswirkung aufs Fahrgeschehen, das macht das Fahren selbst spannender und herausfordernder.
Fahren mit Tastatur ist unmöglich, legt euch ein Gamepad oder besser noch ein Lenkrad zu.

Dank 8800GTX und somit viel und schnellem Speicher kann ich Grid mit 1680x1050, vollen Details, 16xQCSAA und 8xAF mit 25-40fps flüssig zocken.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## StellaNor (15. Mai 2008)

Habs gestern auch mal angespielt. Macht schon mächtig Spaß 

Das Schadenmodell finde ich super. Einmal die Bande etwas tuschiert, schon lässt sich der Bolide nicht mehr vernünftig geradeaus lenken.

Mit einer X2 Atomic, die ich gerade teste, sind flüssige 58 Fps bei 4xMSAA und höchsten Details @ 1.680x1.050 drin.

Leider hab ich zur Zeit kein Lenkrad. Mit dem Pad wollte nicht wirklich Freude aufkommen bzw. tue ich mich damit schwer. Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur die Tasten falsch belegt.

Die Nachteile wie im PCGH-Test festgestellt kann ich nur teilen. Mausbedienung für die Menüs wäre sinnvoll.

Fazit: Nach Dirt werde ich mir endlich mal wieder ein Game zulegen. Ich finde Grid ist wirklich eine Herausforderung.


----------



## qwz (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal Fraps angeworfen. Mit allen Details auf High/Ultra unter 1280x1024 mit 16XQCSAA komme ich auf 56-75 FPS. Ein ordentlicher Wert.

Mal sehen wie die Vollversion so wird. Leider ist ja kein AMG/Brabus lizensiert, Ein CLS Rocket V12 S Biturbo mit 730 PS wäre auf 365 km/h schon cool 

Egal, vielleicht gibt es dafür Mods.


----------



## meina (15. Mai 2008)

Das Spiel macht Spaß... haut mich allerdings nicht vom Hocker, da wirkliche Neuerungen gegenüber bereits etablierten Titeln eher mager ausfallen...


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Spiel.
> 
> Die Grafik sieht ersteinmal sehr gut aus, kann aber erst mit 16xQCSAA richtig auftrumpfen.
> 
> ...



kannst Du mal ein Screenshot machen, würd mal gern sehen, wie die Grafik auf solchen extremen Einstellungen ist...


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Mai 2008)

Wie gewünscht befinden sich im Anhang Bilder vom Spiel, einmal ohne FSAA und einmal mit 16xQCSAA. Beide natürlich in der gleichen Auflösung von 1680x1050 bei 8xAF.


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht befinden sich im Anhang Bilder vom Spiel, einmal ohne FSAA und einmal mit 16xQCSAA. Beide natürlich in der gleichen Auflösung von 1680x1050 bei 8xAF.



Wow, echt beeindruckende Bilder, vielen Dank für die Screens!

Beim genauen hinsehen kann man deutlich die Unterschiede ohne FSAA und mit sehen.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Mai 2008)

Im Spiel selbst merkt es viel stärker, wenn FSAA aus ist, sieht dann net mehr schön aus.


----------



## xTc (15. Mai 2008)

Also an sich freue ich mich schon auf den neuen Teil der Race Driver Serie.

Die Grafik ist wirklich schick. Habe die Demo auf meinem Notebook angetestet, da mein eigentlicher Rechner hier noch in Einzelteilen liegt. Die 8600GT schlägt sich nicht schlecht. Für alles reicht es nicht, aber leider ist bei 11xx * 8xx schon Schluss. 1440 * 900 hätte ich mir noch gewünscht.

Ich kann nur nicht richtig deuten was GIRD sein soll, Simulation oder Arcade?

Als Autofahrer finde das Verhalten der Autos im Spiel nicht natürlich. Einmal die Lenkung antippen und das Auto macht einen schlenker. Nun, ich hoffe CM bessert noch etwas nach.

Werde es mir aber trotzdem kaufen, war schon immer ein großer Fan der RD-Reihe.


Gruß


----------



## TBDQ2 (15. Mai 2008)

TBDQ2 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern auch mal die Demo gezogen und muss sagen das Spiel macht echt derbe Bock,und die Quali ist meiner meimung nach auch richtig gut gelungen.
> Das Spiel würd bei mir aufjedenfall einen Platz bekommen.
> 
> Nun zu den Daten:bei 1280x1024,High,und 4xMSAA hab ich meist zwischen 70 und 80 FPS.
> ...


So hier noch ne kleine Änderung.
Hab jetzt mal 16xQCSAA ausprobiert und selbst hier hab ich noch flüssige 60~75FPS.

mfg

TBDQ2


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde es sau geil aber irgendwie kann ich die Sound Einstellung nicht auf Hoch stellen das bleibt immer auf Mittel auch nach einem Neustart.
Ich habe eine X-Fi Xtreme Music was jemand wodran das liegt und unterstüzt das Spiel eigentlich auch EAX 5.0 wie Dirt?


----------



## hempels_sofa (15. Mai 2008)

irgendwie lässt sich das komisch fahren. in anderen games hardcore schwer als erster durchs ziel und bei dem titel in der kindergrippenstufe letzter platz.
irgendwie ist das doof


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Mai 2008)

also ich finde das game hammer driften rockt wie sau!
der rest is ne gewöhungssache für anfänger!

also ich bin beim dirften schon bei 4,Xmille wer mehr hat sagt bescheid


----------



## GreyFoxX (16. Mai 2008)

der -> Klick!! hat schon mal mehr..


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Mai 2008)

gut das auch mit lenkrad und pedalen gefahren! das bischen besser @ drift

mit was nimmt der auf?

update: 8,1millionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE2:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2008)

in driften bin ich schlecht aber das normale fahren ist übelst geil....


----------



## memphis@Mg (18. Mai 2008)

bin schon @ 41mille und bmw fahre ich in 4:05.xx


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Mai 2008)

Ich find das Spiel klasse, wird gekauft. Nur irgendwie finde ich dass sich der Ford Mustang ohne Fahrhilfen und mit manueller Schaltung besser fahren lässt als Automatik mit Fahrhilfen.


----------



## Blizzard (18. Mai 2008)

Bin im Internet recht häufig bei den kurzen oder mittleren Strecken anzutreffen, unter dem Namen Blizzard-CB-FB da ich dort mehr aktiv bin.
Den Multiplayer finde ich aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift, vieleicht wären ausführliche Statistiken oder eine Rangliste nützlich, damit man sich besser mit anderen Fahrern vergleichen kann.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2008)

Blizzard schrieb:


> Bin im Internet recht häufig bei den kurzen oder mittleren Strecken anzutreffen, unter dem Namen Blizzard-CB-FB da ich dort mehr aktiv bin.
> Den Multiplayer finde ich aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift, vieleicht wären ausführliche Statistiken oder eine Rangliste nützlich, damit man sich besser mit anderen Fahrern vergleichen kann.



sagen wir mal so dies ist doch ne Demo oder? bitte was willst du denn von der erwarten?? es ist schon ne Leistung dass es überhaupt einen Multiplayermodus gibt oder etwa net?


----------



## push@max (18. Mai 2008)

Von der Spielleistung her läuft es auf jeden Fall besser als DIRT. 

Das war praktisch unspielbar während GRID recht ansehnlich läuft.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Mai 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> soo ich mal wieder^^
> habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft die dirt-demo zu ziehen...GENAU das gleiche problem =/ liegt wohl irgendwie an der engine bei mir...



Probier mal an den Schaltern für die VSyn im Treiber zu drehen. Bei "Immer aus" spinnt er bei mir auch rum. Nimm dort irgend ein "standartmäßig aus", oder so. Oder schalte es mal an.


----------



## kry0 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage... 
und zwar... stell ich mich einfach blöd an, oder kann man in der demoversion die soundquali nicht auf hoch und hardwarebeschleunigt stellen? wenn ich die beiden sachen so einstelle, wie ich es haben will, wird das spiel neugestartet, aber nichts hat sich geändert! 

wieder nur soundquali mittel und die hardwarebeschleunigung is aus! 

hab vista 32bit home premium und ne xfi xtreme gamer drin... mit alchemy wills auch net -.-
irgendwer ne idee?


----------



## ED101 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es genial und freu mich auf den 30.05. auch wenn ich nur 2.1 Millionen Punkte beim driften habe 
Nur schade das so wenig Namen dabei sind


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Mai 2008)

hmmmn ich hab 80k  
Dafür 1:17:85 mitn BMW


----------



## kry0 (24. Mai 2008)

Mit dem BMW schaff ich an nem guten tag 1:15:77 war das schnellste, wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab 

einfach hammer game ^^
nur das mim sound nervt


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem Sound hab ich auch habe auch ne X-Fi Xtreme Music und des funktioniert noch nicht hoffe im Spiel geht das DANN


----------



## ED101 (24. Mai 2008)

Also Sound Quali kann ich auf hoch stellen, nur die Hardwarebeschleunigung kann ich nicht aktivieren (Vista x64)


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir geht beides net komisch


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Mai 2008)

Ist es normal, dass ich keinem Multiplayer-Spiel beitreten kann, oder hab ich einfach nur noch net den Knopp gefunden, den ich drücken muss. Und was zum Teufel ist die "Home" Taste???

mfg
SilentKilla

Update: Multiplayer geht nun, man muss nur etwas Geduld haben, doch was die Home Taste angeht.....k.a.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Mai 2008)

Home-> Pos1

Iwie ist das Menü bei mir saulangsam, aber erst seit kurzen (ca. 0-1FPS oO)


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Home-> Pos1
> 
> Iwie ist das Menü bei mir saulangsam, aber erst seit kurzen (ca. 0-1FPS oO)



THX 

Ist bei mir auch ab und zu so, Zwar net 0-1 FPS aber mindestens halb so langsam, wie das Spiel selbst.

K.a. woran das liegt, ich denke, dass ist ein kleines Optimierungsproblem, welches im Hauptspiel sicherlich behoben sein wird.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Budweiser (29. Mai 2008)

Eins der besten Rennspiele ever zumindest was man bis jetzt gesehen hat .Dagegen ist NFS PS oder Race 07 oder sonst was ...... Ich spiele es zeitdem die Demo auf dem Markt ist und hoffe das spiel kommt in die ESL .Einzig was nervt sind die ..... die einen immer als Bremse benutze oder ähnliches deswegen hoffe ich das ne art Ghost Mod kommt aller Test Drive Unlimited .

MfG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. Mai 2008)

Am nervigsten sind die, die gar net fahren können und deswegen Geisterfahrer spielen müssen..


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Mai 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP1Q6sxNJoY&eurl
Passt hier glaubich ganz gut rein.


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2008)

Wirklich sehr schönes Video , freu mich schon auf morgen wenn das Game endlich raus ist.

Wenn man bei GT5 noch ein Schadensmodell eingebaut hätte, würde das Spiel vielleicht nochmal 5 Jahre später rauskommen.

Aber am meisten freut mich, dass das Spiel nicht so hohe Hardware-Anforderungen hat wie DIRT, das läuft sogar recht ansehnlich auf meiner Krücke


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. Mai 2008)

geiles Video


----------



## xTc (29. Mai 2008)

Weis vielleicht jemand ob als Strecken die Norschleife und Spa in Belgien dabei sind? Weil wenn der Ring dabei ist, dann ist das Game für mich ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (30. Mai 2008)

Also die Demo läuft bei mir super flüssig auf max Details. Find das Spiel echt gelungen ( bis auf die behämmerten Drift Rennen - warum ist dieser SCHEISSDRECK eigentlich neuerdings in so vielen Rennspielen dabei?) Bin mal wieder seit langem am überlegen ob ich nen Rennspiel anschaffe - und das will was heissen, das letzte war NfS Porsche.


----------



## Budweiser (30. Mai 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Weis vielleicht jemand ob als Strecken die Norschleife und Spa in Belgien dabei sind? Weil wenn der Ring dabei ist, dann ist das Game für mich ein Pflichtkauf



Nordschleife war doch immer GT vorbehalten oder ?Spa könnte sein werde nacher mal schauen hab es ja schon


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2008)

Die aktuelle Nordschleife wird erstmals von Simbin für den PC erhältlich sein. Sie wird in ein neues Spiel eingebunden und als Update für Race2007 im Herbst dieses Jahres erscheinen. Die Rechte sind exklusiv, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass kein anderes Spiel damit auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## push@max (30. Mai 2008)

Für GTR/GTR2 gibt es massig Mods usw. darunter gibt es auch die Nordschleife. Hat schon jemand die Vollversion von GRID?


----------



## STSLeon (30. Mai 2008)

Ja ich Bei uns im MediaMarkt haben sie das Spiel schon gestern reinbekommen und da meine Freundin in der passenden Abteilung arbeitet hab ich schon die Vollversion ausgiebig testen können. 

Ich finde sie läuft besser als die Demo, ein bißchen Schneller und Flüssiger einfach besser. Zum Spiel selbst muss ich sagen, dass es weit von einer Simulation entfernt ist, was mich persönlich null stört. Selbst wenn man alle Fahrhilfen abstellt ist es immernoch gut fahrbar. 

Das Spiel selbst ist in meinen Augen genial, geile Autos, geile Grafik, super Sound und nicht allzu schwer. 

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## holzkreuz (30. Mai 2008)

Habs mir vorhin auch gekauft *freu*

Simulation ist gleich Null, aber trotzdem cool zu spielen!

Und Teilweise sind die Gegner recht nervig 

Alles in allem bis jetzt sehr zufrieden !


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habs mir auch eben gekauft. Die Demo hat mich so begeistert, da konnt ich net anders. Die Jungs/Mädels habens echt verdient. Nach der derben Enttäuschung von Pro Street, glüht nun wieder Hoffnung in mir für ein ordentliches Rennspiel.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Mai 2008)

Jo is heut auch von Amazon angekommen.
Bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem find ich super, dass man nicht der Held sein muss, der immer 1. sein muss.


----------



## ED101 (30. Mai 2008)

So jetzt gehts los


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habs mir auch vor einer halben Stunde gekauft, bin mal gespannt ob das ganze Spiel so reinhaut wie die Demo.


----------



## tbird (31. Mai 2008)

ohne gamepad sehr sehr schwer zu spielen, aber macht sau-laune


----------



## ED101 (31. Mai 2008)

Da muss ich zustimmen, Lenkrad wäre am Besten aber auch so gehts und macht Laune


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2008)

Shit, heute das Spiel gekauft und 2 Stunden später hat meine Grafikkarte ins Gras gebissen 

Mit einer Geforce 3 geht irgendwie nicht viel


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2008)

meine Fresse, ich schaffe mit Tasta gerade mal 3.1Mio , das ganze Spiel ist so gut wie gekauft


----------



## kry0 (1. Juni 2008)

Habs mir vorhin auch gekauft... übel... ich häng gerade nur noch am rechner  ich bin heute sogar zuhause geblieben, weil ich zoggn wollte!

einfach geil das spiel! besonders hervorzuheben finde ich, das die anderen fahrer auch mal "mist" machen, sprich sich verbremsen oder was weiss ich 

und absolut porno find ich ja die crashderbys 
seit destruction derby 1 und 2, vor ich weiss nicht wievielen jahren, such ich ein spiel was genauso fun macht, und man die autos geil zerlegen kann


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (1. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir ist das spiel abgestürzt und seit dem kann ich meinen spielstand nicht mehr laden und ich war schon relativ weit also wenn der lädt steht bei mir datenspeicherung fehlgeschlagen aber das Profil findet er noch im spiel aber ich kann es net laden


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2008)

edit, jetzt bei 4mio mit beweisvideo


----------



## Lucky.Smile (2. Juni 2008)

Tja, ich gebe jetzt mal was an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr mit ner unterlegenen Klasse auch schon mal ne höhere geschlagen?

Boa bin ich gut ^^


Aber sagt mal, habt ihr auch des öfteren sehr wenig Frames wenn ihr in die Cockpitsicht wechselt? Konnte auch noch nie das 24 Stunden Rennen von Le Mont machen, da meine FPF auf ca. 10-15 Frames einbrechen, wenn es dunkel wird und das Licht angeht.

Lucky


----------



## push@max (3. Juni 2008)

Hat schon jemand das Spiel durchgezockt und kann etwas über die Spieldauer sagen?


----------



## holzkreuz (3. Juni 2008)

Bei mir werden die Frames nicht merkbar schlechter...

Na, haste auf "leicht" gespielt?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Juni 2008)

Ne, ich hab nur übelste FPS-Einbrüche wenn ich das Spiel mit den 2D Taktraten der Graka starte und erst im Spiel auf 3D umschalte.


----------



## SilentKilla (3. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das Spiel durchgezockt und kann etwas über die Spieldauer sagen?



Ich hab nachm 5. Tag spielen (14. Rennsaison) alle Rennen freigeschalten, aber noch net gefahren. Mein Ziel ist es alle Pokale zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe es gibt noch paar Gimmicks.



Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Tja, ich gebe jetzt mal was an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch schon geschafft. Da war ich als LMP2er auf dem 2. oder 3. LMP1er Platz.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Juni 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Wenn man beim LeMans Rennen nicht Erster werden kann, sondern halt z.B. nur die GT1 Gruppe gewinnt, man aber Sponsoren ausgewählt hat, deren Bedingung ist, das man Erster wird, bekommt man die Kohle oder nicht?

Habs gestern mal zocken können und glaube gesehen zu haben, dass man bei den normalen Events der LeMans Serie z.B. für GT1 die Kohle bekommt, wenn man der erste GT1 wird, aber da darf man dann natürlich auch nur GT1 fahren in dem Event, während man bei dem 24min Rennen ja mit jedem Auto antreten kann, so lange die Kohle reicht.


----------



## SilentKilla (3. Juni 2008)

Das passt schon. So lange du in der Klasse, in der du antrittst erster wirst, bekommste auch das Sponsorengeld mit dieser Bedingung.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Doc_Evil (4. Juni 2008)

Hab gestern mal die Demo auf der PS3 angezockt.
Ist "leider" nur in 720p, muss aber sagen das es ganz schick aussieht. 
Ich bin aber mehr für die Arcade-Rennspiele zu begeistern ala Ridge Racer.


----------



## Budweiser (4. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel absolut geil mehr kann man nicht sagen dagegen kann NFS locker einpacken .


----------



## esqe (5. Juni 2008)

Meine Meinung! Ist definitiv das beste Rennspiel des Jahres. Und läuft auf nahezu jeder Hardware:
PCGH - News: PCGH-Tuning für beste Performance und Optik mit Race Driver GRID


----------



## Lucky.Smile (5. Juni 2008)

Hab rausgefunden warum ich in der Cockpitsicht so wenig FPS hatte - SLI war aktiviert. Unbedingt ausschalten, da DIR kein SLI unterstützt!


Lucky


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2008)

Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Hab rausgefunden warum ich in der Cockpitsicht so wenig FPS hatte - SLI war aktiviert. Unbedingt ausschalten, da DIR kein SLI unterstützt!
> 
> 
> Lucky



Also ich habe die GRID-Demo ca. eine Woche mit SLI gezockt und hatte dabei deutlich mehr FPS, als mit einer einzelnen 8800 GTS (auch in der Cockpitansicht)!

Ich glaube eher, dass die Ursache deines FPS-Einbruchs woanders liegt:
_(Trotzdem schön für dich, wenn du das Problem auf "diese Art" lösen konntest._)

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lucky.Smile (5. Juni 2008)

Hm, was hast du denn für nVIDIA Settings?


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2008)

Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Hm, was hast du denn für nVIDIA Settings?



Meine aktuellen Settings brauche ich dir nicht sagen > ich habe ja jetzt kein SLI mehr und deswegen sind die Settings jetzt auch andere.     

Was hatte ich früher für Settings?
Naja, was man halt so einstellen kann, wenn man SLI benutzt. Treiber habe ich damals noch den GeForce 175.16 in der Beta-Version genutzt und unter "nVidia-Systemsteuerung" war eben SLI aktiviert. Das war es auch schon wieder. Mit diesen Einstellungen hatte ich eine ~ 40 %ige FPS-Steigerung im Vergleich zu einer Einzelgraka.

_Das SLI in GRID nicht sonderlich gut skaliert, damit hast du Recht; dass GRID allerdings garkeinen Nutzen aus SLI zieht, stimmt zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## esqe (7. Juni 2008)

SLI muss nur richtig aktiviert werden! Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum Multiplayer?
Wahnsinn, oder?


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2008)

esqe schrieb:


> SLI muss nur richtig aktiviert werden!



Das ist für mich keine "Aktivieren", sondern ein "Erzwingen"!      
_Da sage ich nur: "Nichts geht über Crossfire" _

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juni 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das ist für mich keine "Aktivieren", sondern ein "Erzwingen"!
> _Da sage ich nur: "Nichts geht über Crossfire" _


Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, da war SLI bei dir "beste wo gibt". 
Schon interessant, welche 180-Grad-Wendungen im Fanboitum möglich sind. 

In diesem Fall liegt halt einfach noch kein SLI Profil im aktuellen Treiber vor. Da Grid und Dirt dieselbe engine haben, benennt man halt die Exe um. Alternativ sollte es auch klappen, mit nHancer das Dirt Profil zu duplizieren und mit der Grid.exe zu verknüpfen.

Bin eh etwas verwundert, das Nvidia noch keine neue Beta für Grid und Masseffect rausgehauen hat.


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Juni 2008)

Und ich bin mit jeder "Negativmeldung" froh, kein SLI zu haben.

Was anderes. Zwei meiner Kumpels haben 2 8800GT im SLI, was ja eigentlich schneller sein müsste, als meine einzelne 8800GTX.

Ich kann problemlos in der höchsten Anti-Aliasingstufe zocken ohne fps-Probleme, während beide auf die niedrigere Stufe zurückstellen müssen. Keine Ahnung ob man die Unterschiede sehen würde, aber das zeigt mal wieder, das SLI kein Allerheilmittel zu einer High-End-Karte ist.
Zumal beide mit Mirkroruckeln zu kämpfen haben. 

Ich hoffe es wird noch lange Singel-Chip Karten im High-End Segment geben.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## freakgothictrance (7. Juni 2008)

hey jungs...ich hab ein problem mit grid...xD...

ich schreibs jetz einfahc ma hier rein...xD

das spiel is der hammer...
bloß ich habs über steam runtergeladen...weils da wars schön billig...nur hab ich jetzt das problem das sich keine andere sprachdatei außer english anwählen lässt...is jetzt kein großes problem weil ich englsih kann aber wär schon schön wenn ich das auf deutsch einstellen könnte...keine andere sprache funktionier??

kennt iwer das problem??hat jemand ne lösung??
danke schon mal für die hilfe...

greetz


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, da war SLI bei dir "beste wo gibt".
> Schon interessant, welche 180-Grad-Wendungen im Fanboitum möglich sind.



Offenbar hast du meine Aussage missverstanden! 

1.) Ich halte nVidias SLI-Technik noch immer für sehr weit fortgeschritten und durchaus sinnvoll, um die Gesamtleistung eines Systems zu steigern.

2.) Crossfire habe ich nur deshalb so "gelobt", da diese Technik dem SLI zwar meist unterlegen ist, aber wenn Crossfire funktioniert, dann funktioniert es richtig!    

3.) Wieso kommst du drauf, dass ich ein Fanboy von irgendeinem Graka-Hersteller sei? Wenn es an meinem Avatar liegt, kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich ATI "sympatischer", als nVidia finde. Trotzdem bin ich der Ansicht, dass beide tolle GPUs herstellen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> In diesem Fall liegt halt einfach noch kein SLI Profil im aktuellen Treiber vor. Da Grid und Dirt dieselbe engine haben, benennt man halt die Exe um. Alternativ sollte es auch klappen, mit nHancer das Dirt Profil zu duplizieren und mit der Grid.exe zu verknüpfen.



Für mich ist das, wie gesagt, "Erzwingen". Soetwas sollte nicht nötig sein und so war es bei mir auch nicht. Bei mir hat SLI ohne jegliches Herumstellen/Verküpfen/etc. eine spürbare Leistungssteigerung gebracht.
_
Nochmal zum Abschluss an alle, die "ein Problem" mit meinem (ehemaligen) SLI-System hatten: Nach meinen Erfahrungen macht SLI überhaupt keine Probleme, der Micro-Ruckler-Blödsinn existiert in meinen Augen auch nicht und es führt in jedem Spiel zu einer Leistungssteigerung (wenn auch manchmal nur in geringem Ausmaß)._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juni 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 2.) Crossfire habe ich nur deshalb so "gelobt", da diese Technik dem SLI zwar meist unterlegen ist, aber wenn Crossfire funktioniert, dann funktioniert es richtig!


Ja ich weiß. außer natürlich in den Fällen, wo es nicht funktioniert, gabs in der Vergangenheit auch schon. Beide Techniken stehen und fallen mit den Treibern.


> 3.) Wieso kommst du drauf, dass ich ein Fanboy von irgendeinem Graka-Hersteller sei? Wenn es an meinem Avatar liegt, kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich ATI "sympatischer", als nVidia finde.


Hat nichts mit deinem Avatar zu tun, da kann ich dich beruhigen.
Das hat andere Gründe... 

Aber nun zurück zu Grid.
Bei Dirt gibt es ja einen Editor, mit dem man eigene Skins für die Fahrzeuge basteln kann, und ich hab gesehen, dass an einem ähnlichen Programm für Grid schon gearbeitet wird. Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## holzkreuz (7. Juni 2008)

Also der Multiplayer ist richtig geil!
Außer man spielt auf einem Server, auf dem nur Sponks rumfahren und einen immer stumpen, in die Bande drücken oder rammen...

Wenn man mit Kumpels zockt und jeder gut fahren kann machts richtig fun!


----------



## push@max (7. Juni 2008)

Jop finde auch. Es macht nur richtig Spass, wenn die anderen auf dem gleichen Level fahren, wie man selbst. Sonst macht es keinen Spass, wenn der eine nur im Kiesbett rumfährt und mach sich nicht battlen kann.


----------



## push@max (10. Juni 2008)

Heute ist eine neue, 700MB große Demo veröffentlicht worden.

PC Games - Download: Demo - Neue Demo zu Race Driver: GRID erschienen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Heute ist eine neue, 700MB große Demo veröffentlicht worden.
> 
> PC Games - Download: Demo - Neue Demo zu Race Driver: GRID erschienen



sind die beiden Demos komplett verschieden? Also sollte man beide neben einander installieren? Oder kann man die Erste getrost löschen?
    				_________


----------



## ED101 (10. Juni 2008)

Kauf das original, besser als jede Demo


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Juni 2008)

Solche neumodischen Spiele kaufe ich mir erst wenn ich ne neue Graka hab 

(und wenn ich mein Diplom fertig habe)


----------



## Player007 (10. Juni 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Solche neumodischen Spiele kaufe ich mir erst wenn ich ne neue Graka hab
> 
> (und wenn ich mein Diplom fertig habe)



Lässt sich doch prima auf einer X1950PRO zocken 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (10. Juni 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> sind die beiden Demos komplett verschieden? Also sollte man beide neben einander installieren? Oder kann man die Erste getrost löschen?
> _________



Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, weil meine Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist und ich jetzt nichtmal die Vollversion zocken kann.


----------



## Player007 (11. Juni 2008)

Bei der 2. Demo gibt es nur den Mustang (mit Ebay Werbung am Auto) und 3 Strecken (eine von der 1. Demo).

Gruß


----------



## push@max (12. Juni 2008)

Heute wurde der erste Patch für GRID veröffentlicht, die Liste an Verbesserungen ist ziemlich lang.

Die größe vom Patch, mit satten 189MB ist auch ziemlich beeindruckend.

PCGH - Downloads: Download: Patch 1.01 für Race Driver: Grid


----------



## Mr.Maison (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Nach dem patchen startet das Spiel nicht mehr. Weder die Umbenennung der exe -novirtual noch erst ohne DVD starten funzt! Habt Ihr noch Ideen?

Viele Grüße
Mr.Maison


----------



## push@max (13. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie konnte ich Dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen , hast Du das Spiel vorher von einem virtuellen Laufwerk gestartet, oder verstehe ich dich da jetzt flasch?


----------



## Mr.Maison (13. Juni 2008)

Nein, ich habs ganz normal von gestartet also über Desktop-Verknüpfung und DVD im Laufwerk. Nach dem Patch startet es nicht mehr. Bei einigen hat geholfen die Exe in Grid.exe-novirtual umzubenennen. Funzt bei mir aber auch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Mr. Maison


----------



## Mr.Maison (13. Juni 2008)

DirektX Update auf Juni 08 hat geholfen. Das Spiel startet aber beim beenden crasht es.

Update Link: 
PC-CDROM: Microsoft: Tools und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage

Viele Grüße
Mr.Maison


----------



## esqe (14. Juni 2008)

Gibt auc schon die Demo v1.1, um Fragen vorzubeugen...

Gruss


----------



## nobotics (15. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es mir die nächste Woche kaufen. Demo ist ziemlich geil


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällt das Spiel echt gut, besser als NFS und co., es ist wirklich eine Investition wert
Diese Grafik und das Schadensmodell
Meine Teamfarben sind übrigens Schwarz, Rot, Gold
<<--

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juni 2008)

Da hier offensichtlich großes GRID-Interesse besteht: Mag denn niemand einen Sammelthread aufmachen?


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da hier offensichtlich großes GRID-Interesse besteht: Mag denn niemand einen Sammelthread aufmachen?



Erledigt (Klick)


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

Der Sammelthread ist jetzt soweit fertiggestellt
-->>Schaut mal vorbei

Greeze
Fransen

sry. für Doppelpost


----------



## xTc (15. Juni 2008)

Da mein Rechner zusammen gebaut ist, bin ich mal von einer 8600GT auf eine 8800GTS512 umgestiegen. 

Grafisch liegen Welten dazwischen....  Da macht das race'n mit dem Audi R10 TDI erst richtig laune...


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöner Thread, hast du gut eingerichted...

Ich habe das Spiel am Freitag angefangen zu spielen, und bin sehr positive überrascht...Hammer geile Grafik...

Besonders jetzt mit meinem 22"`er geht das richtig geil ab. Ich habe also alles auf max und 1680x1050. 

Hier habe ich mal Screens von meinen Auto`s gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das ist mein momentaner Teamkolege....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**********************


So da wars mal..ihr könnt j auch mal Euer design zeigen...


----------



## xTc (16. Juni 2008)

Ja dann möchte ich auch mal....

Das sind erst nur ein paar von meinen Auto's. Weitere poste ich nachher mal. Arbeite gerade auch noch an etwas tollem für den Sammelthread.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein LMP1 Auto. Der Audi R10 TDI.  Mein Liebling.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein GT1 Auto. Der Aston Martin DBRS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Zonda.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein LMP2 Lola. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein voll krass Dreier BMW. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Teamkollege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Sponsoren. 

Weiteres nachher.


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2008)

Da kann man richtig neidisch werden  Ich hab das Spiel hier rumliegen und es legt sich langsam eine Staubschicht darüber und kann es leider nicht spielen 

Aber die schönen Screens machen Lust auf mehr


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Juni 2008)

Warum postet ihr nicht im Sammelthread für Grid, wenn sich Fransen schon die Mühe macht?


----------



## Fransen (16. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Warum postet ihr nicht im Sammelthread für Grid, wenn sich Fransen schon die Mühe macht?



Wäre ich auch für


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch für



Wird gemacht.  Hab noch ein paar Screen's mehr, doch die muss ich noch bearbeiten.


Gruß


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Juni 2008)

Sag mal Jungs , zockt ihr das Game mit nem Gamepad ?
Bei mir funzt das nicht , frag mich wieso ?


----------



## Budweiser (17. Juni 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sag mal Jungs , zockt ihr das Game mit nem Gamepad ?
> Bei mir funzt das nicht , frag mich wieso ?



Was heißt bitte es funtz nicht ,wird es nicht erkannt oder kannst du nicht richtig Steuern oder gehts garnicht ?

MfG


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. Juni 2008)

Es wird bei Grid gar nicht erst erkannt ^^ Bei NFS PS hab ich damit keine Probleme , aber bei GRID  !!! Ist ein USB Gamepad von Rainbow !


----------



## Budweiser (17. Juni 2008)

Haste mal das Pad in einen anderen USB Port zu stecken oder ist das Pad an nem verteiler dran ?Ich hatte auch ein problem und zwar wusste ich nicht genau wie ich neben der Tastatur die Belegung für das Pad machen musst .


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute, benutzt bitte den Race Driver GRID Sammelthread,  nachdem Fransen sehr viel Arbeit investiert hat und der Sammelthread von der Main-Page verlinkt wird.

thx


----------

